# need info on MTD (Yard machine tiller)



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
My friend stopped over today with a little 31cc roto tiller. I think they stripped the gears in the lower drive. I could not find a serial
or model number anywhere on it. It is only a $200 machine and
want to try and find out the cost of the gears but without a model number it is impossible. Has anybody had to replace gears in one of these little machines ? I just need a ball park price to see if it is worth fixing. My friend does not have much money and earns some by roto tilling beaches. he is in kind of a bind. If anybody has a little machine and could give me there model number so I can check prices. Even if it is a different model I could get a ball park price on the gears.
Thanks
Rodster


----------

